

news.Google.com is down - msoad
https://news.google.com/

======
msoad
[http://i.imgur.com/bLvlwy6.png](http://i.imgur.com/bLvlwy6.png)

~~~
7beersonthewall
[http://images.sodahead.com/profiles/0/0/1/9/7/5/2/5/3/Who-
Ca...](http://images.sodahead.com/profiles/0/0/1/9/7/5/2/5/3/Who-
Cares-63561940499.gif)

